# Anyone rethinking summer travel plans due to high cost of fuel?



## senorak (Apr 19, 2006)

We have summer vacations to Hilton Head (driving from PA) and Sedona (flying/renting a car) planned for over a year now.  I know our gas costs driving to/from HHI will be twice as high as last year.  I had been waiting for SW to open up their flights in Aug. in order to nab "cheap fares" to Sedona...but even they are listed at over $320 pp roundtrip.  For a family of five, that is really starting to add up.  (I had seen SW fares of $99 each way when I was "previewing" flights into the Sedona area).  With the high cost of fuel (both jet and vehicle).....and now realizing airfare of close to $2000, plus rental car/gas....yikes, our trips are going through the roof.  We had already planned a "splurge" stay at the Grand Canyon for one night (more driving/gas).  
Now I have to sit down and see if we can/should still go on the trip to Sedona.  Has anyone else had to "rethink" their summer travel plans?  I hate to lose my exchange fee.....but the trip costs are really starting to go through the roof.  Thoughts?

DEB


----------



## ilisao (Apr 19, 2006)

No, we haven't rethought our travel plans.  We're planning to drive to Florida at the end of June and are not canceling.  We also want to do a weekend in Williamsburg which is about a 3 hour drive from us.  For us, it's just a matter of budgeting differently, such as where we eat. 

Gas prices have caused us to rethink what kind of car DH is going to get.  He originally wanted an F150, but now is just going to go with a smaller sedan just to get him to and from work.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2006)

We're sticking closer to home, but that's not due to gas prices.  We're taking several small trips, all within a couple hours of home.


----------



## happybaby (Apr 19, 2006)

When are you going to PHX (Sedona) and from where in PA  

Southwest has some airfare at 99.00 one way in August out of Pittsburgh.  I see Phila is higher about 158 one way

And the price of fuel.  In 2004 we also from PA drove to MB and in 2005 to HHI.  In 2005 driving to HHI we spent double on fuel.  So far this year we are flying to Orlando for about 150.00 pp round trip.  Wonder if they will ask for a fuel surcharge when checking in?  I think my d's friend had to pay an add'l 10.00 last year (Labor day w/e) when they flew Pit to MCO


----------



## senorak (Apr 19, 2006)

We are about an hour outside of Philly, so that would be our airport to fly out of for Phoenix.  Wow...can't believe Pittsburgh is that much cheaper!  Philly did have those $99 one way rates to PHX.....but not posted on the newest offerings.   

DEB


----------



## wise one (Apr 19, 2006)

We have had plans for our trips scheduled and ticketed since November for spring break (last week to Ormond Beach via AA to Jax and drove, gas was about $2.80/gal) and since January for summer (2 weeks in the Dom Rep and then a week in Ft. Lauderdale).  No turning back now, but a smaller or no rental car in Ft. L may be a consideration.  August will take us via car to Gatlingberg as usual.  I do have week 30 at the Liki Tiki Village for rent, but I did that before gas stayed up.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 19, 2006)

My summer trips are to Europe, with tickets long ago secured with ff miles, so gas prices will not impact my plans.  On the French riviera, we will be using rail rather than rental car to get around.  In the UK, we will be travelling by canal boat, and I suppose the fuel cost for that has gone up, but not enought to consider not going.

In talking with a t/s manager on the OBX recently, I did hear that ''no shows'' among inbound RCI exchangers has been higher the last couple of months than any spring anyone can remember.  She theorized that gas prices had something to do with it, as the no shows tended to be from rather far away.


----------



## geekette (Apr 19, 2006)

No, I never change plans based on things like that.  It's my vacation that I planned for, damned if I'll back down on it.  As another poster mentioned, we'll cut back in other areas instead.


----------



## ZCar (Apr 19, 2006)

Look at the basic gas dollar figures for a trip from Pennsylvania to HHI, as senorak is planning. DEB said that cost of gas will be twice as high as last year.

Guessing that it's 800 miles or so, one way.
Let's say that last year gas was $1.50 a gallon and this year is $3.00. Assume ones car gets 20 mpg. For 800 miles that's $60 for last year (40 gal. x $1.50) or $120 for this year. That's only $60 more one-way this year than last year. Double that for the 1600 mile roundtrip. 
Is $120 really going to cause one to cancel a vacation? I would hope not.

Airfare for a family might well be another story, but I think people get carried away with the cost of fuel. ie: on TV, "I'm trading my SUV for a small car", never taking into consideration that they'll typically lose a lot more money than they'll ever spend on gas for the SUV.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2006)

Cancel a vacation????     

No way!


----------



## debraxh (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't mean to sound insensitive, but it's not that big of a deal to me.  Around here gas has gone up $0.50-0.75 per gallon which is about $10/tank in the family car which gets 300+ mi/tank.  I'd have to drive over 3000 miles in order for it to increase my cost by $100.  Even if it goes up another $2/gal that's still only $30 more per 300+ miles.

So no, we won't change our plans.


----------



## myip (Apr 20, 2006)

It won't change my current plan but I will be very caution about booking new vacation especially involving airline travel.  The airline ticket is a lot more expensive than last year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 20, 2006)

So far it hasn't changed my travel plans but it has changed my driving habits at home. The less I drive the better my wallet feels.

Depending on what future travel costs could make us change our plans at a later date. One cruise I'm debating on in Europe looks as if the airfare will be between $1,000 (five hour drive to the airport) and $1,500 (20 minute drive to the airport) per person. That's as much as the cruise itself and I don't feel like paying those rates. So, the price of fuel could affect which cruise we take in 2007.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 20, 2006)

I know what you mean by the increase in Southwest from Phl to Phoenix.  We also thought we could get there for under $300 each when Southwest first came here.  Now it looks like close to $400.  I'm afraid to wait for Southwest because they only sell tickets a few months out.  Who knows what jet fuel will cost next year.

I'm concerned that fuel price increases will cause flight tickets to go higher.  We purchased flight tickets yesterday for next March from phl to Phoenix for our family of 3 for $1200.  Ouch!  We also reserved our rental car already.  Now I just have to save some $$.

Anne


----------



## bluehende (Apr 20, 2006)

It definitely helps me to make my decisions about where to go this summer.  The destinations that are 3 to 4 hours closer have come way up in my estimation.   Looks like the Poconos this year instead of Vermont, West Virginia instead of Gatlinburg, and Ocean City instead of MB.  With me it's more of a conservation thing than affordability, however I have been accused of being cheap before.


----------



## senorak (Apr 20, 2006)

I will not cancel the HH trip...that increase isn't enough to make me cancel...plus, we can save on our "eating out".  However, the increase in airfare (at least $100 more pp roundtrip) to Phoenix, combined with the increase in car rental costs/fuel costs is causing me to rethink the Sedona trip.  Normally, I am of the mind "travel no matter what"....but the high airfares do cause me to stop and think.  
I booked the Sedona trip knowing that we would be near enough to the Grand Canyon for an overnight visit, so we already have "splurged" a bit.  Not that I mind...the GC is an awesome experience.  But the added transportation costs were not expected.  It is this trip (Sedona) that I am reconsidering.

DEB


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 20, 2006)

senorak said:
			
		

> I will not cancel the HH trip...that increase isn't enough to make me cancel...plus, we can save on our "eating out".  However, the increase in airfare (at least $100 more pp roundtrip) to Phoenix, combined with the increase in car rental costs/fuel costs is causing me to rethink the Sedona trip.  Normally, I am of the mind "travel no matter what"....but the high airfares do cause me to stop and think.
> I booked the Sedona trip knowing that we would be near enough to the Grand Canyon for an overnight visit, so we already have "splurged" a bit.  Not that I mind...the GC is an awesome experience.  But the added transportation costs were not expected.  It is this trip (Sedona) that I am reconsidering.
> 
> DEB




Keep watching the airfares for PHX especially on Wednesdays and Sundays. We just managed to snag our tickets on American for $248/pp out of New Yorks LaGuardia in January  for our trip earlier this month during one of the big spring break weeks. It was the best price I had seen in months of watching for that date. We had to change planes in Dallas but the only carrier that flies direct is Conti out of Newark and I wasn't going to pay the fare they were asking.

Definately set up and use the fare alerts on travelocity and expedia and hopefully you have side step as well. And check here: http://beta.farecompare.com/search/yearAlt?departure=PHL&destination=PHX&alternates=PHLPHX,PHLPHX

The taxes on rental cars in Phoenix is crazy but the gas prices are the same as they are in northern NJ $2.68/gallon. We ended up getting a decent deal with Thrifty. Mid-size with all costs was $184/week ( $80 of that was taxes ).


----------



## gmarine (Apr 20, 2006)

I bet Exxon/Mobil former CEO isnt changing his plans. He got over 170 million when he retired.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 20, 2006)

If I remember correctly there was an identical thread to this at about this time last year as well.


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 20, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly there was an identical thread to this at about this time last year as well.



There certainly was. OP and repsonses seem to be just about the same too!


----------



## Aldo (Apr 20, 2006)

We were going to take our Ford Ranger Kingcab (24 mpg) up into Quebec this summer with all the camping gear, the big tent,  air mattresses, tarps, big stove, chairs, etc, etc, pretty much the whole big car camping rig.

Now the plan is to use our Toyota Scion (38 mpg).  Pup tent, 1 burner backpacking stove, maybe room for a couple of toothbrushes as well if we break the ends off of them, will be about all that will fit.  Lean and Mean.  Ought to be interesting.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 21, 2006)

I remember when gas prices were pushing $0.50/gallon and my dad REFUSED to take our planned summer trip to the Canadian Rockies (driving from Michigan) until the gas prices dropped below $0.40/gallon.  Needless to say, we never did take that trip, and he often comments that that is one of the things he really regrets in life.

SO.....this summer we're still packing the kids up as planned and driving from the Detroit area to Yellowstone, seeing all those Great American Sights along the way.  And by gum, when we get to Yellowstone, we're going to drive all around, too!  Yesterday it cost me $50 to fill the SUV we'll be driving.  Oh well!


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know if it is "rethinking" or just "thinking" but I always compare the "all-in" costs of flying (including car rental at destination) and driving.  Whichever works best, I do, but cancelling a trip I want to take is not an option!!

GEORGE


----------



## Jan (Apr 23, 2006)

We may cancel our houseboat exchange at Holly Bluff in Florida for Memorial week.  The cost of the fuel is up to $3.64 a gallon when I called today.  The houseboat tank holds 200 gallons.  She said most people don't use a whole tank but if you use the air-condictioning it will gobble the fuel since it runs off the generator.  So the exchange may go bye-bye by the end of the week. 
          Jan


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have heard some rumors that if you are going to fly, you better be getting your tickets now, for we are in for a big jump in price.  Like I said it is a rumor, but makes sense.  We are going to LV in November and was wanting to fly Southwest, may have to start looking at other options to get tickets sooner.  Anyone in the know hear anything?


----------



## wbtimesharer (Apr 24, 2006)

*Changed from driving to flying*

Heading to the Mouse House in June and was contemplating renting a minivan and driving from Chicago to Orlando and stopping in TN on the way down and back.  Of course that was when gas was sliding towards $2 not rocketing towards $4 a gallon.   Airfare had been in the low 200's and I was thinking that driving may save some money and be kind of fun.  Well airfare dropped into the mid 100's and I quickly said bye bye to the drive.

We may do a Carolina's vacation next Summer and if gas is in the $5 to 6$ a gallon range, we decide to drive as airfare will probably be in the $3000 a ticket range. 

Oh to be Lee Raymond, and have to find a way to live off of a measle $400 million retirement package.  I am really feeling for the oil companies having to tighten their belts in this era of ever increasing crude oil prices.   Darned Big Meany Money Grubbing Arabs!:annoyed:


----------



## northwoodsgal (Apr 24, 2006)

Actually, we are seriously considering our June trip to Cape Cod.  From Green Bay, it's 1,200 one way, not only a long drive, but getting more and more expensive with the gas prices.  However, after reading through some of the former posts, I'm starting to think it may be a short-sighted decision, especialy since our oldest will be a senior this coming year.  Maybe life really is too short to skip out on it.

Interesting thread.


----------



## copper (Apr 24, 2006)

I would never consider canceling any vacation because of gas PRICES... now gas SHORTAGES would be another matter. 

I'm not concerned about the price of gas as the amount of increase is small when compared to the overall costs of any vacation and the amount of benefit the family enjoys.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 26, 2006)

One type of timesharing where gas prices would impact whether I timeshare or not is a trip where I would do a lot of sightseeing using a timeshare as a base.  I usually do that in Europe, but I am more and more inclined to drive point to point and use hotels.  Roundtrips from a fixed base waste both driving time and fuel.  The cost of gas in Europe has never been cheap and it is even worse now.

I would only timeshare to Europe where I would not be driving very long distances.  Of trips that I am planning in the next couple of years, I concluded that using timeshare as a base to see Sicily was impractical, and have since concluded the same for Cyprus and Crete.  I had been finding decent Crete exchanges on RCI and sometimes DAE, and lots of Cyprus at DAE, but both look more practical to do as point to point trips.  

I would like to return to Rhodes, Malta, and Corfu sometime, and those I would do again as a timeshare trip because the driving is much more limited.


----------



## cluemeister (Apr 26, 2006)

Absolutely not.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Changed from driving to flying*



			
				brennumtimesharer said:
			
		

> Darned Big Meany Money Grubbing Arabs!:annoyed:


That may be part of it but other large Nations are getting more prosperous and want to have cars too.  We are all competing for the same commodity (oil) and demand is greater than supply.  It will only get worse.   

We need to get our act together like Brazil is doing already.  They are the smart ones.  Don't we have plenty corn fields so we can do it too?

http://www.truthabouttrade.org/article.asp?id=5029

http://www.thebinarycircumstance.com/2006/04/10/2076/brazil-becoming-energy-independent/

Our gasoline in Hawaii was a mixture of gasoline and ethanol, we were told.


----------



## cluemeister (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree, iconnections.  With Hugo Chavez in Venezuala and unfriendly Arab dictatorships controlling oil, things will get worse before they get better.  It's a matter of national security, and E85 is the quickest route to energy independence.  

Brazil's cars already run on ethanol, and in the US we have over 4 million cars on the road that already run on 85% ethanol.  Ethanol is produced from corn and other starches, and is made in the US.  There are over 600 ethanol stations in the country, and more are desperately needed.

I'm tired of financially supporting people who want to see America collapse.


----------



## senorak (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, I did manage to find decent airfare to Phoenix on SW ($250 roundtrip pp) but will fly in one day earlier (than planned) and stay one extra day.  STill saves me $$$ over other published fares.  Will just have to try to save $$ on eating out during that TS stay.  
Will definitely have to rethink any vacation that requires airfare for our family of 5.

DEB


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 27, 2006)

senorak said:
			
		

> Well, I did manage to find decent airfare to Phoenix on SW ($250 roundtrip pp) but will fly in one day earlier (than planned) and stay one extra day.  STill saves me $$$ over other published fares.  Will just have to try to save $$ on eating out during that TS stay.
> Will definitely have to rethink any vacation that requires airfare for our family of 5.
> 
> DEB



Good for you! Sedona is wonderful and your family will love it!


----------



## boaterkathy (Apr 28, 2006)

We have had a June trip booked to Mexico since last fall and we are going on that.  I thought the plane fare was high when I booked, but I checked not too long ago and it was almost $200 more pp!!   We are also going to drive to Lake of the Ozarks with my in-laws
 We WERE going to take a trip up the Mississippi again on our boat(from NE Iowa) because we haven't done it for a few years.  BUT with gas prices even more expensive on the river than on land, and getting only 1 and 1/2 miles to a gallon, we won't be venturing too far from the Marina again this year!!  We don't have a huge boat, and boating is a luxury for us, so gas prices really hit us hard there!!  We are starting to wonder if we will EVER be able to justify taking a long boat trip again!!


----------



## talkamotta (May 1, 2006)

I was watching Bill Mauhr on tv last night and in the panel discussions and they discussed fuel costs and Exon quarterly earnings. WOW  The actor on the panel was from Europe and he said they walk and ride bikes because thier fuel is a lot higher than in the US.  Out of principle I take the train to work and it saves me $300/month on parking and gas, etc. Plus I get to read.   

Everyone has thier own way of managing thier travel budget.  I have 5 weeks of vacation and my portion is based on $1000-$1200 per week.  Some weeks will go a little higher and some are cheaper.  With the high cost of fuel/airline tickets I may decided to make the duration of the trip longer.  This year I am going to Hawaii for 2 weeks.  Maybe next year I will make it for 3, thus stretching the airline $ across 3 weeks.  My family is having a reunion in Orlando.  4 are driving (and making some other stops on the way back), 3 are flying (time restraints) and the rest are residents.  So everyone had the own priorities.  What are some more ideas? 

Every year things cost more.  This summer its fuel, last winter it was heating, etc. The one thing that stands out with TUG is that we all value our vacations and will spend the time to make it work.  We learn how to get the most for our vacation $.  We share our ideas and others take what they want.


----------



## 3kids4me (May 1, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> I agree, iconnections.  With Hugo Chavez in Venezuala and unfriendly Arab dictatorships controlling oil, things will get worse before they get better.  It's a matter of national security, and E85 is the quickest route to energy independence.
> 
> Brazil's cars already run on ethanol, and in the US we have over 4 million cars on the road that already run on 85% ethanol.  Ethanol is produced from corn and other starches, and is made in the US.  There are over 600 ethanol stations in the country, and more are desperately needed.
> 
> I'm tired of financially supporting people who want to see America collapse.



This is off topic but I keep wondering what the point is of switching to ethanol since it's more expensive.  Is the thought that eventually it would not be, as oil supply is stretched and prices continue to rise?


----------



## vettebuf (May 1, 2006)

The price of gas isn't keeping us from taking our next vacation to Las Vegas in September but we've decided not to rent a car this time. This will be our fourth trip and we've gone to Hoover Dam, Red Rock, Valley of Fire, Ethel B's, Nellis AFB, and got stuck in traffic on the Strip. So, since Fairfield has a shuttle to Harrah's that runs every 20 minutes and Vegas has the "deuce" bus, we've decided to go that route with an occassional taxi if we need one.


----------



## taffy19 (May 1, 2006)

We are dependent from other countries with crude oil but we can make ethanol right here.  It may not be as clean as I would like it to be but economically, we do not have to depend on other nations, who can cut off supply any time they want to.  JMHO.

I would rather pay a little more and be independent and keep our dollars here.  Crude oil will only go up if more people want to drive in the near future unless we hurry up and find a better solution.


----------



## sycamore (May 8, 2006)

I am not rethinking this years plans however we are rethinking about how we will travel next year.  We may opt to go on a longer vacation to maximize driving to various locations instead of taking multiple vacations throughout the year.  We are signing up for credit cards with rebates and plan to target cards where we can get gas cards and then set them aside for our future trips.  That should help.  We figure that the gas prices will continue to rise and our timeshare is here to stay so we need to be creative and figure out how we are going continue despite of the gas prices in the future.  Flying is no longer an option.  Too pricey for 4 of us.  We have older cars.  A van and a saturn.  We are considering dumping the van and getting something smaller and more gas efficient.


----------



## ZCar (May 8, 2006)

iconnections,
you said "We are dependent from other countries with crude oil but we can make ethanol right here".

Watched both CBS & NBC last night with their ethanol segments. Brazil uses sugar to produce it. No one that I know of has mentioned that Hawaii could be a very good source of sugar cane ... again. Wonder if Hawaii could grow enough?


----------



## CaliDave (May 8, 2006)

I just bought a Williamsburg week 26 timeshare.
First use is this year.. I called the resort to see what my options would be for renting. They said they have 58 units for that week that haven't been rented. 
She said in a typical year. They will rent out almost all the weeks. 
She believes the cost of gas is the big factor. 

So while I wouldn't cancel a vacation, I might not book a new vacation that involved a lot of driving.


----------



## taffy19 (May 8, 2006)

ZCar said:
			
		

> iconnections,
> you said "We are dependent from other countries with crude oil but we can make ethanol right here".
> 
> Watched both CBS & NBC last night with their ethanol segments. Brazil uses sugar to produce it. No one that I know of has mentioned that Hawaii could be a very good source of sugar cane ... again. Wonder if Hawaii could grow enough?


I doubt if Hawaii wants to go back to sugar cane again. They have to burn the crops every year and that makes a heck of a mess to a large area of the Island. Why would they want to ruin a thriving tourist market? They may ruin it anyway by building as much as they are building now because the roads are just not adequate enough to handle all the traffic. It is getting as bad as we have here at home.  

Sugar cane seems to be better for production than corn but I doubt that corn fields have to be burned after the crop so it is definitely cleaner to go that way.   Don't take my word for it because I am not an expert.


----------



## ZCar (May 8, 2006)

Emmy,
I'm no expert either. But I did grow up in east central Illinois. Lots of cornfields! Does that mean I could be an expert?
I do suspect that there's very few honest-to-goodness people who could be called experts. Everyone has their own agenda ($$$$) and just don't ever give out all the specifics. And simplistic answers just don't make it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 8, 2006)

Especially when flying, we tend to take fewer vacations but for a longer time.  Airfare is a major player in total vacation costs.  We certainly have to budget out at least a year to have the funds for vacation so we can enjoy and not worry about the costs.

Sterling


----------



## senorak (May 9, 2006)

That is exactly the point of my OP.....we did budget for airfare/car rental almost a year prior to the trip (when we first booked the TS last summer).  However, we were planning to fly SW...and I kept an eye on their fares from PHL to PHX...and the lowest fare (almost all year long) was $99 each way.  So, for a family of 5, I had budgeted about $1200 for airfare (w/ taxes).  When SW finally opened up their fares for August, the lowest fare was $158 each way.....a huge increase from what I had budgeted.  I did get lucky...and they ran a slightly lower fare for a few days, which I snagged.  Still over my budget, but not overly outrageous.  The other airlines were at least $100 more than the SW fares.  It just came as a huge shock....coupled with the rising cost of gas/car rentals.  We are spending much more than planned for this vacation; but we do feel it is an experience not to be missed (staying in Sedona; but spending 1 night at the Grand Canyon).
For the future, I will think twice before booking a TS exchange that requires airfare for our family.  Just too expensive right now.

DEB


----------



## calgal (May 13, 2006)

I don't think the gas prices will affect my decision to take a driving vacation because with a family of 6, it is still so much more economical to drive somewhere than to take planes and rent a minivan. However, I have started looking at airfares for next year's trips, and the high prices will certainly affect where we choose to go in the future. Anywhere that I can get to nonstop on Southwest or Jetblue from Oakland still seems reasonable to me, but the legacy airlines are going up and up. Europe, especially, seems out of reach between the weakness of the dollar and the cost of airfare.


----------



## John Cummings (May 14, 2006)

The cost of gas has no effect on our travel plans. Paying $10-15 /day more to drive all day is not going to make any difference. In fact we are leaving in a few hours for a 4 day driving get-away in Northern California.


----------



## Jaybee (May 14, 2006)

It won't change our travel plans, since I'm not about to give up our NYC trip in August, but I'm sure disappointed in the price of the airfares from CA/NYC. It seems people often talk about what great fares they get to NY, but I sure can't find any.  The cheapest I've found are $400 each.  I wonder if it will be better, or worse to wait a bit longer?  They seem to be going up, not down.


----------



## northwoodsgal (May 14, 2006)

*Actually, we are seriously considering our June trip to Cape Cod. From Green Bay, it's 1,200 one way, not only a long drive, but getting more and more expensive with the gas prices.*

We decided to talk this trip after all.  We'll pick up our daughter from Polish Fest in Milwaukee (she's marching with her high school band) and drive to Cleveland.  We'll visit the Rock 'n Roll Hall of Fame and continue on to Cape Cod.  On the way back we'll go to Cooperstown, Niagara Falls and possibly Sault Ste. Marie.  Our 17 year old son isn't excite about going (he wants to bring along his girlfriend) but I think we'll drag him along anyway.


----------



## Leturno (May 14, 2006)

We have a two week trip planned for Fox River resort outside of Chicago this summer. Despite high gas costs we will still go. Those 35 mile one way drives will cost us 4 or maybe 5 dollars each way. 

Scott Leturno
(about 35 miles from Fox River Resort)

ps.. don't get me wrong, next summer on our trip to Yellowstone we will feel your pain.


----------

